
App Climbs App Store Ranking from #253 to #5 in 10 Days with Facebook Mobile Ads - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nanigans.com/2013/01/08/facebook-mobile-ads-app-store-ranking/
======
soccerdave
Call me crazy, but $5.50 per install seems like a crazy ridiculous price to
pay! Also, does the #5 App in the App Store really only get 5300+ installs per
day, that seems really low. Or is this #5 in a category?

~~~
Zev
Only 5300/day and #5 has to be for a given category. Too low to be that far up
in the App Store otherwise.

------
abcd_f
> _Over $325,000 in ad spend_

> _24,300+ installs_

That's $13 a pop that somehow you will need to get back to ...you know ... be
a business rather than a non-profit.

~~~
shawn-butler
The article seemed to imply it was an ecommerce app so I'm assuming it was
some sort of catalog ("females over the age of 22" probably is a big hint) and
during the holiday shopping season it probably makes a lot more sense.

